# Mar Menor



## SueFord (Oct 5, 2013)

We are going to buy in Mar Menor and would really appreciate advise from anyone living in the area, we want to be within 10 min walk of beach, want to avoid golf community because of the high community costs.


----------



## passiflora (Jun 28, 2012)

What sort of advice? There are loads of towns and villages along the Mar Menor. Loads of flats and apartments etc. for sale. Anywhere near the sea is pricier than further inland. Most of these towns/villages are horrendous for 8/10 weeks of the year as the annual influx of Madrilenos etc take over for their summer hols and parking is almost impossible. Then there is the noise of all the fiestas that also take place over the holiday period. You really need to spend time cruising up the coast and see what takes your fancy. I have a friend who lives in a gated community,not golf, and the price of the apartments has dropped from almost 200,000 euro to under 100,00 euro. They look ideal for a holiday home although she lives there all the time and loves it. Again, she suffers from the annual holiday influx with all its associated noise from Spanish children etc but the place is minutes from lovely beaches. It depends what you want. Each to his own.


----------

